# Substrate Depth



## monster mac (Mar 15, 2014)

i would say minimum of 2 inches. There is no real max if you like looking at dirt but i personally do about 3.5 inches .


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

ok, Thanks. I had read previously about some problems due to too much substrate (or maybe it was dirt) when building an aquascape so bacteria and stuff doesn't build up and harm the tank.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i would say minimum of 3 inches if you want to make planting easy for you. my depth ranges from 3 - 3.75 inches in my tank.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

The minimum depth is zero, there are plenty of plants you can grow without any substrate, so you could go bare bottom if you want. The minimum depth is really dependent on the plants you want to plant, but around 2-3 inches is what most people go with as a minimum. M

As for a maximum, that really depends, you can have it as deep as you want as long as you take care of the substrate and release the gases the build up within the substrate. But a lot if people that do for the appearance of depth will but things like panty hose filled with rocks as their base layer and then build it up with substrate from there. This will allow you to creat hills and you won't have to worry about anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## cordova (May 30, 2014)

aquarist said:


> The minimum depth is zero, there are plenty of plants you can grow without any substrate, so you could go bare bottom if you want. The minimum depth is really dependent on the plants you want to plant, but around 2-3 inches is what most people go with as a minimum. M
> 
> As for a maximum, that really depends, you can have it as deep as you want as long as you take care of the substrate and release the gases the build up within the substrate. But a lot if people that do for the appearance of depth will but things like panty hose filled with rocks as their base layer and then build it up with substrate from there. This will allow you to creat hills and you won't have to worry about anaerobic bacteria.


I used aquarium sand as a base layer, will a 3-4" mound in the rear create problems? What should I do, poke it with a chopstick every week or something to aerate? :icon_conf


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

as long as you release the anaerobic pockets every couple of weeks you should be fine.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

2 inches is a good depth


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

cordova said:


> I used aquarium sand as a base layer, will a 3-4" mound in the rear create problems? What should I do, poke it with a chopstick every week or something to aerate? :icon_conf



That would probably work, as stated above as long as your are releasing the built up gas every 3-4 months you should be okay. If you did not want to keep up with it yourself you could easily get some MTS, they do a good job of routing through the substrate and releasing gases. Their population can be kept in check fairly easily too by not over feeding.


----------



## cordova (May 30, 2014)

aquarist said:


> That would probably work, as stated above as long as your are releasing the built up gas every 3-4 months you should be okay. If you did not want to keep up with it yourself you could easily get some MTS, they do a good job of routing through the substrate and releasing gases. Their population can be kept in check fairly easily too by not over feeding.


Good to hear. Being new to planted tanks/aquariums, I panicked at the mere thought of being overrun by snails! I guess like other learned skills in this hobby, I'd figure it out.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

cordova said:


> Good to hear. Being new to planted tanks/aquariums, I panicked at the mere thought of being overrun by snails! I guess like other learned skills in this hobby, I'd figure it out.


Lol. Just make sure you do not over feed and you should not have a problem. I have had MTS in my 75 gallon for two to three years and I almost never even see one, but I do find empty shells in there from time to time so I assume there are still some.


----------

